
Sleeping 9 hours a night may raise stroke risk - bookofjoe
https://n.neurology.org/content/early/2019/12/11/WNL.0000000000008739
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/well/sleep-naps-stroke-
he...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/well/sleep-naps-stroke-health.html)

------
LinuxBender
And according to many videos by Dr. Matthew Walker, 7 hours or less increases
risk of Alzheimers and Dementia.

